# Spiral Bits



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I only own one solid carbide spiral bit. It's also my only Whiteside bit. I need to get more. MLCS has a set that includes,1/4",3/8",and 1/2" for $50. I know I should'nt be afraid of MLCS as I have several of there other bits. But that price is close to what everyone else gets for 1 bit. Does anyone have these? Is there a big difference in the carbide?

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_solid_sets.html#super_starter_set_anchor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

You know me  I have 3 sets,,, they are good bits, and they are MICRO-GRAIN CARBIDE I'm not sure how they can sell them so cheap but they do 

I did break one of the 3/8" bits but it was my error and not the bit...
I was putting in a drop and slot in 1" thick ploy. and I wanted to make just one more pass to clean it up and SNAP the bit was junk, the poly. will leave little filbers behind after the cut and it wrap around/jamed the bit in the slot. and broke right off..I should know better...


===========


RustyW said:


> I only own one solid carbide spiral bit. It's also my only Whiteside bit. I need to get more. MLCS has a set that includes,1/4",3/8",and 1/2" for $50. I know I should'nt be afraid of MLCS as I have several of there other bits. But that price is close to what everyone else gets for 1 bit. Does anyone have these? Is there a big difference in the carbide?
> 
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...s/bt_solid_sets.html#super_starter_set_anchor


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I need to get some other spirals and going to give MLCS a try on those. I have only used 1/4 inch to date and they are Whiteside bits. 

corey


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have both upcut and downcut spiral bits from MLCS, and when used properly have worked very well. I did have a 3.97 mm (5/32 in) upcut bit break but that was due to a collet that fails to hold a bit. That router is now retired. I am quite happy with the MLCS bits and use them as often as I use any bits.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Rusty: I have had some MLCS bits and they were pretty good for the money. I now buy a bits from Infinity tools, the carbide is larger and also Micro-Grain.
If you use a bit very often then invest more into it. I would buy based on usage of it and my wallet at the time. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I got a MLCS set some time ago, for more $$ because they were not on sale.

They have a better BUY now! They're On Sale...

IMHO, it's a good time to get them!

You will be happy with them! :sold:


----------

